# Aquascape my 20 gallon tall



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> Hi all I am working in rescaping my 20 gallon I'm switching substrates from gravel to Eco complete i have cholla wood with moss around it but I'm taking the moss off of it because it doesn't do me justice
> 
> Here is my tank currently I'm open to all ideas
> 
> ...


Did you have this in another thread or another forum? 

Can you remove your fish while you redo your tank or not? If you can it will be so much easier and better for your fish too.

Linds


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

TECKSPEED said:


> Hi all I am working in rescaping my 20 gallon I'm switching substrates from gravel to Eco complete i have cholla wood with moss around it but I'm taking the moss off of it because it doesn't do me justice
> 
> Here is my tank currently I'm open to all ideas


Hi TECKSPEED,

Aquascaping is a matter of personal taste and style, sort of like the clothes I put on or the furniture I like to see in my favorite room.

What I did was go to the AGA (Aquatic Gardeners Assn) website and check out some of the aquascapes there and picked the ones that appealed to me. Then I tried to incorporate some of those principles in my 'scapes like the 'Golden Ratio' and 'Rule of Thirds'. Here is a 'scape I did with my 20 high 3 days ago, hopefully it fills in well.

20g high; STS substrate; no CO2; Flourish Comprehensive & Flourish Excel (set-up 3/2/13)








|


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi TECKSPEED,
> 
> Aquascaping is a matter of personal taste and style, sort of like the clothes I put on or the furniture I like to see in my favorite room.
> 
> ...


I'm converting from gravel to Eco complete and I have cholla wood and don't know what to do with that to incorporate it into my scape, how deep should i have the substrate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

TECKSPEED said:


> I'm converting from gravel to Eco complete and I have cholla wood and don't know what to do with that to incorporate it into my scape, how deep should i have the substrate?


Hi TECKSPEED,

I am not familiar with cholla wood but the Malaysian driftwood in the picture is only about 1/2" into the substrate.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi TECKSPEED,
> 
> I am not familiar with cholla wood but the Malaysian driftwood in the picture is only about 1/2" into the substrate.


The cholla wood is wrapped in java moss how would you position it in an aqua scape what do you suggest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi TECKSPEED,

If we want to aquascape then we need to learn some of principles of design. Google 'Golden Ratio' and 'Rule of Thirds' and read up on what principles we can apply to our 'scapes to improve their look and balance.

Maybe the cholla wood fits in what you want your tank to look like, maybe it doesn't. It's your call not mine.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi TECKSPEED,
> 
> If we want to aquascape then we need to learn some of principles of design. Google 'Golden Ratio' and 'Rule of Thirds' and read up one what principles we can apply to our 'scapes to improve their look and balance.
> 
> Maybe the cholla wood fits in what you want your tank to look like, maybe it doesn't. It's your call not mine.



Thanks i will look those up in google!


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> Thanks i will look those up in google!


Yes. That's good advice. That's what I did as well as looking at heaps of other tanks and finding out what I like.

I suggest you find some rocks you like. I say this because I think your chola wood is a little small and.... uninteresting. Certainly on it's own. You can still most likely use it. But I'm sure you can find something interesting to put in your tank. 

Linds


----------

